# Book Recommendation



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

"At Day's Close" - A. Roger Ekrich.

Just out in paperback so you have no excuse not to buy it although I think hardback is best, it's a wonderful book.

"Nightime, the fogotten half of history, spawned a remarkably vibrant culture with it's own rules and rituals, scents, sights and sounds. In the pre-industrial age (When Griff was born), daytime and nightime were separate worlds. As daylight retreated, people entered a shadowy realm filled with real and imagined perils. At the same time, darkness offered many people freedom from the burdens of everday life.

Crime, fire and evil spirits; navigating fields by starlight, evening gatherings to spin wool and tales; masked balls and night cellars; magic, ancestral lore and prayers; midnight liaisons and bundling; the rhythms of sleep and dreams - all this and more is interwoven in A. Roger Ekirich's enthralling study of nightime before the industrial era. based on *twenty years* of research, this compelling narrative is panoramic in scope, yet fashioned on an intimate scale and enriched by personal stories"


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> "At Day's Close" - A. Roger Ekrich.
> 
> Just out in paperback so you have no excuse not to buy it although I think hardback is best, it's a wonderful book.
> 
> ...


What's it about Mark







?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> What's it about Mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheeky!







It is about how man lived before the advent of artificial light. I knew it was a waste of time writing all that out for RLT. I hear this weeks Beano is very good too.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

raketakat said:


> What's it about Mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...














MarkF said:


> Cheeky!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably a good deal more shagging in those days as well







There would be no "not tonight dear, I am watching East Enders"



MarkF said:


> I knew it was a waste of time writing all that out for RLT. I hear this weeks Beano is very good too.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If were talking book recomendations, Im re-reading 'London' by Edward Rutherford...Its facinating, its a novel but it describes the city of London from the earliest medieval settlements to the present day with all the citys events and places and how the names came to be...If you live in London ( or just like a good read ) its one of those cant put it down books









Hes written others in the same style 'Russka' 'Sarum' and 'Dublin'


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Ok, I missed the target







so here another one.









"Being Jordon" - Katie Slapper.

*A whole New World, March 22, 2006*

Reviewer: donnaweas1 from Swindon, Wiltshire United Kingdom

After reading Katie Price's first book. "Being Jordan", I couldnt wait to get my teeth into this one. I started it on my night shift, and couldn't put it down! I read it in 7 hours!!!

I found it a bit slushy and repetitive at times, but it still shows the 'real' Katie, and also the trials of Post Natal Depression. Glad to see she is over it now.

Keep it up Kate!!!

*Not as good as the first one, March 8, 2006*

Reviewer: Clare Holmes from uk

I read and enjoyed the first Jordan book... this one was good and i read it all with interest but not as good as the first.

Was a bit gushy when it came to Peter.... over and over again....

But otherwise a good read, gives you a much clearer idea of what Jordan is like.

A bit repetetive though


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Ok, I missed the target
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's better Mark







. If I get repetitive strain injury from my knitting







and finish "Take a Break" and "Chat" I'll have a sken.

Lovely Couple, Katie and Peter







.

Who wants a book on how spooky and dangerous the dark is anyway - I'd gathered that already







.


----------

